# العلاقه بين الضغط ودرجة الحراره



## مهندس الموائع (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

الكل يعلم خصوصاً مهندسو التكييف والميكانيك وحتى الكثير من عامة الناس ان الضغط والحراره يتناسبان تناسب طردي. وحتى عند سماعنا نشرة الانواء الجويه, عندما يقال ان هناك منخفض جوي يعني حصول برد وانخفاض في درجة الحراره في تلك المنطقه.
وهناك دليل واضح اخذناه في المدرسه (المنهج العراقي) وهو قدر الضغط حيث بارتفاع درجة الحراره داخل القدر يرتفع الضغط مما يؤدي الى فتح صمام الامان.
اما بالنسبه لمهندسي الميكانيك والتكييف فيمكنهم ملاحظة ذلك في جداول البخار عند دراستهم لمادة الثرموديناميك. سبب هذه المقدمه هو اني وجدت في مادة العلوم للصف الثامن والسابع المنهج العماني ان الضغط والحراره يتناسبان تناسباُ عكسياُ اي عكس الذي ذكرته اعلاه.

ارجو ارسال تعليقاتكم التخصصيه البحته حول هذا الموضوع 

شكراُ وارجو المعذره على الاطاله :70:


----------



## بنكوتة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحتم انا في غاية التشوق لمعرفة العلاقة العكسية بين الضغط و الحرارة 
كرما لي ابعتوا لي رسالة سريعة عن تفسير هذا الموضوع 
و كامل الشكر لكم


----------



## eng_mshmsh (25 سبتمبر 2009)

يتناسب الضغط مع درجه الحراره تناسبا طرديا وذلك اثناء التبخير والتكثيف (evaporation &condensation)
لو لاحظنا في خرائط الضغط والانثالبي (p-h) للفريون نجد في حاله الخليط عند كل ضغط هناك درجه حراره واحده وكلما زاد الضغط زادت درجه الحراره
ولكن عند منطقه التحميص او التبريد التحتي (super heated &cubcooled)
نجد ان عند ضغط معين اكثر من درجه حراره 
ارجو ان اكون وفقت في الشرح ولو حد لي اي تعليق علي كلامي يتفضل


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (23 مايو 2010)

هل ارتفاع الضغط فى حيز ثابت يؤدى لارتفاع الحرارة ؟


----------



## محسن يوسف (23 مايو 2010)

*قوانين الغازات*

لاجراء دراسه تامه حول سلوك اى غاز ينبغى ان ناخذ فى الاعتبار وجود ثلاثه متغيرات هى درجه الحراره والضغط والحجم لذلك هناك قوانين تتحكم فى هذه العمليه وفيها يتم تثبيت متغير من الثلاثه ودراسه العلاقه بين المتغيرين الاخرين فمثلا :


قانون بويل :
فى هذا القانون يتم تثبيت درجه حراره الغاز ودراسه العلاقه بين المتغيرين الاخرين اى العلاقه بين حجم الغاز وضغطه .
ومن دراسه هذا القانون نستخلص الاتى :
حجم مقدار معين من غاز يتناسب تناسبا عكسيا مع ضغطه عند ثبوت درجه حرارته .



قانون شارل :


فى هذه الحاله نقوم بتثبيت ضغط الغاز ويتم دراسه العلاقه بين المتغيرين الاخرين اى درجه الحراره وحجم الغاز ووجد الاتى :
عند ثبوت الضغط يذداد حجم كميه من غاز بمقدار 1 / 273 من حجمها الاصلى عند الصفر المئوى لكل ارتفاع فى درجه الحراره مقداره درجه واحده ولا تختلف هذه القيمه من غاز لاخر . وبصيغه اخرى عند ثبوت الضغط يتناسب حجم كميه معينه من غاز تناسبا طرديا مع درجه حرارته على تدريج كلفن .

قانون الضغط او قانون جولى :

فى هذه الحاله نثبت حجم الغاز وندرس العلاقه بين ضغطه وحجمه ووجد الاتى :
عند ثبوت الحجم يذداد ضغط كميه معينه من غاز بمقدار 1 / 273 من ضغطه عند الصفر المئوى لكل ارتفاع فى درجه الحراره مقداره درجه واحده . وبصيغه اخرى عن ثبوت حجم الغاز يتناسب ضغط كميه معينه من غاز تناسبا طرديا مع درجه حرارته على تدريج كلفن .



هذه هى القوانين التى تحكم تصرفات الغاز وقد تم استنتاج القانون العام للغازات من هذه القوانين والتى يمكن عن طريقه دراسه الحاله العامه للغاز .


ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت الصوره .


----------



## محسن يوسف (23 مايو 2010)

> *هل ارتفاع الضغط فى حيز ثابت يؤدى لارتفاع الحرارة ؟*​



استخدم قانون الضغط اى قانون جولى ستعرف النتيجه


----------



## gerrard nada (24 مايو 2010)

سلمت يداكم جميعا والف شكر


----------



## abdosada (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر لكن فى حاله تحويل الماء الى بخار يوجد مراحل يحدث فيها تشبع بدرجة الحرارة والضغط اى يثبت كلاهمامثل عندما تصل درجة حرارة الماء الى 100درجه مؤيه لا تزيد درجة حرارة الماء على ال غم من احتياج الحراره حتى يتم التحويل الى بخار وبعد ان يتحول كل الماء الى بخار تزداد درجة حرارته وهذا ما يسمىsuper heatedvapour


----------



## م. رياض النجار (24 نوفمبر 2010)

p.v=M.R.T


----------



## م. رياض النجار (24 نوفمبر 2010)

عند ثبات الحجم فإن زيادة الضغط تعني زيادة درجة الحرارة والعكس بالعكس


----------



## جميل جمال المقطري (22 يناير 2012)

ممكن تكتب العلاقة الرياضية بين درجة الحرارة والضغط بمعنى كم كل واحد بار يساوي درجة مئوية


----------



## عبدالله ربيعي (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*الضغط*

العلاقه طرديه بين الضغط ودرجه الحراره


----------



## md beida (26 أكتوبر 2012)

لو الموضوع مش واضح تفضل حمل

باور بوينت وحتدعيلي







​


----------



## اسامة اشرى (27 أكتوبر 2012)

p.v=m.r.t


----------



## nofal (27 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------

